# Required Studio Room in Abu Dhabi



## gaurangt9 (Jul 13, 2010)

Pls can anyone tell me where can i get a studio room for 20k/yr for a family of 3 in a good family area in Abu Dhabi or surrounding.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Try Dubizzle


----------

